# New Containership ‘Natori’ Sports Odd-Looking Bow



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

December 21, 2015 by Mike Schuler gCaptain
Japanese shipping company Imoto Lines has taken delivery of the new 540 TEU coastal feeder vessel Natori with its innovative if not somewhat odd-looking forward bridge.
The design semi-spherical bow design is proprietary to Japan’s Kyokuyo Shipyard and was developed to help reduce wind resistance.
You may recognize the design because it has also been used on two car carriers, the City of St Petersburg and City of Rotterdam, but the Natori marks the first time it has been used on a containership. In the case of the two car carriers, the design has been said to cut wind resistance by as much as 50% compared to traditional vessels, adding to fuel savings and lowering emissions


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/gtlbyz5

<http://gcaptain.com/2015/12/21/ship-photos-of-the-day-new-containership-sports-odd-looking-bow/#.VowlWFJrr3g>

Attached

GCaptain-20150826SNO5221.jpg (77.0 KB) 
MarineTraffic.com-CITY_OF_ROTTERDAM.jpg (35.6 KB)

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

kewl dude said:


> http://tinyurl.com/gtlbyz5
> 
> <http://gcaptain.com/2015/12/21/ship-photos-of-the-day-new-containership-sports-odd-looking-bow/#.VowlWFJrr3g>
> 
> ...


Greg, don't forget the modifications made in the Humber.

http://gcaptain.com/2015/12/09/new-...dam-car-carrier-after-collision/#.Vow9uyLwy00


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

kewl dude said:


> http://tinyurl.com/gtlbyz5
> 
> <http://gcaptain.com/2015/12/21/ship-photos-of-the-day-new-containership-sports-odd-looking-bow/#.VowlWFJrr3g>
> 
> ...


The City of Rotterdam looks like that spaceship from the film "2001"!


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually, this ship reminds me of some of the old containerships that I've sailed on. The designers placed the bridge and accommodations ahead of the cargo so that the crew will act as breakwater, to protect the cargo from damage during heavy weather. This is nothing more than an updated version. I can say from experience that, during bad weather, it is like living in a roller-coaster. In addition, I know of instances where the bridge windows were actually smashed. On the bridge of the Export Patriot the helm stand had a rail around it, to keep the helmsman from being thrown off the wheel, and they kept pre-measured, pre-cut wooden blanks on hand to stick into the window openings in case the glass ever got broken again. 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2383885


----------

